# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Wi-Fi router on ethernet router

## radiofonias

Καλημέρα,
Εχω το ρουτερ Thomson TG585 V8 το οποίο δεν έχει χειροκινητο διακόπτη για το Wi-Fi. Θέλω να βάλω πάνω σε μια θύρα ethernet του thomson ενα ρουτερ που θα μοιράζει wi-fi και θα ανοιγοκλείνει με διακόπτη χειροκίνητα. Δεν χρειάζομαι ισχύ, σε ενα ενιαίο σαλόνι χρειάζομαι το σήμα του.

----------


## kostasd

για αυτο που θες να κανεις ενα access point χρειαζεσαι  και οχι router! και kai router θα σου εκανε αλλα θα εχεις αλλα θεματα μετα τα οποια να δεν εχει καποιες γνωσεις θα τα βρεις μπροστα σου.
και στο access point αφου το ρυθμισεις να απενεργοποιησεις το dhcp γιατι ολα μετα θα γινουν τσιμπαμπαλο

----------


## nepomuk

Αν βλεπω καλα  aDSL Router _Thomson TG585  αρα  ειναι  πρωτα  απ ολα adsl modem , ως  τετοιο και μονο θα το ρυθμισεις ,σαν να μην ηταν και ρουτερ , εφ οσον εχεις ηδη ασυρματο ρουτερ ,δεν χρεαζεσαι access point ._

----------


## johann

Σίγουρα δεν έχει διακόπτη, νομίζω ότι έχω το ίδιο στην αποθήκη άσπρο γκρι που είναι και το κεντρικό κουμπί μπροστά είναι και διακόπτης απλώς θέλει παρατεταμένο πάτημα 15 sec να κλείσει το wifi

Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------

